# Birth control



## Epifany (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi ladies 

I hope everyone is well 

I am getting married in less than 2 months and wondered if anyone could give me experiences or suggestions on birth control? 

I have never been sexually active, though I was on a birth control pill called yaz because it helped with a lot of things such as my skin, controlling my period and the aches and pains that came with it. However after a few years on it, I started feeling very depressed and I know it's a common side effect with this pill so I discontinued. 

My fiancé is very much involved in all my decisions and I like discussing things with him before I go through with anything. We both are not too happy about putting hormones into my body because it's unnatural and I'm not a big fan after what had happened to me. We have an appointment with a gynae in 2 weeks just to gain more clarity. 

We've discussed using condoms but he doesn't want to, although he said he will for the first few months if we don't make it in time. 

Any suggestions m/ experiences will be helpful 

Thanks in advance !


----------



## PatriciaLee (May 21, 2016)

Like you, I also have a hard time with hormonal birthcontrol. It causes me depression.

Unfortunately there are few non-hormonal methods to choose from.

When my hubby and I were less worried about babies, I used the Fertility Awareness Method. I tracked ovulation and we either avoided those days or used condoms.

When we dont want a pregnancy I use the Copper IUD (Nova T). It has had a few side effects but for us it has been the best option. I have had 3 IUD (1 pre baby and 2 after kids).

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Delaney (May 21, 2014)

We also used the Fertility Awareness method before hubby got snipped. Taking Charge of Your Fertility is an awesome book that describes this method.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

It's frustrating, isn't it!? Birth control options are crappy and they have a lot of side affects. And it's the woman that really has to take the responsibility because men won't do it. There aren't many options for the men. And as you've said, he won't use condoms. So much for that option. The copper IUD doesn't have hormones so you can look into that option. I have the 5 year IUD but it's the plastic one which does release hormones. Because of my high blood pressure, I had very few options that my doctor was comfortable with. The IUD is nice. There is no remembering to take that pill every day at the same time (not hard to do but it's still something you have to be on top of, no pun intended). It did take some time for my body to adjust to the IUD, about 6 months maybe but it was worth the wait. It's not for everyone though. Also, the IUD is good for my endometriosis; it suppresses it. That's a whole other issue!


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

Buy the book "Taking Charge of Your Fertility". It explains the Fertility Awareness Method very well. Condoms, or a copper IUD are alternate options. 

Copper IUD's, though they contain no hormones, sometimes have side effects though. You can read hundreds of experiences, and every woman responds to it differently. Some have no side effects, some have mild, some have severe.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

The copper IUD (Paragard) is ideal for women who are done having children -but didn't want to get her tubes tied or not sure if she's done IF you're not one to get side effects.. I guess that takes trying it out...

I love love love my IUD! There was a time they hesitated to put those in if you haven't had at least one child.. though my aunt had one for many years.. took it out.. had her only daughter at age 42 .. the main thing with an IUD is not having a variety of partners, as this can cause infections if you get anything close to an STD... they also say they can be expelled easier if you have not had a child .. 

I never took hormonal birth control.. didn't want it.. we used condons, did it around my fertile times, we wanted a larger family anyway.. and on the way home from my last C-section.. I stopped at the Doc's office, had my copper IUD put in.. and never looked back.. they can stay in as long as 12 yrs these days.. . The hormonal IUD (Mirena) -is good for 5 yrs... 

For me personally... this has been the best birth control on the market.. Once it's in.. you don't even know it's there.. you don't have to do anything.. It's been ideal.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Tell him no condom, no sex.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

My eldest was conceived while I was on the Pill. My 2nd was conceived using condoms. My 3rd was conceived throwing caution to the wind. I suggest the copper IUD. Non-hormonal and not something you have to think about in the moment.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Love my IUD!


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

Use a condom for the first year. Then if you still don't hate each other, start having kids. After enough kids, get him snipped. The only potential side effects are that the kids will eventually hit puberty. lol.


----------

